# British "walking tractors" and other high priced goodies



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this interesting little site while surfing. Must be expensive to garden in the ol' UK. Anyone know if any of this stuff is imported to the USA?

http://www.cjindustries.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Cousin Andy (Sep 22, 2003)

Don't know much about those brands, but the YES tractor and the Minny tractor seem to be almost identical to some chinese walking tractors such as the Dong Feng and others.

I do know that the Goldoni is available in the states, as well as the Bertolini (possibly). The China tractors are still impossible to import, but thy sure look cool. Goldonis are probably close to $6000 new, though.

If you are dead-set on a new walking tractor, the most readily available will be the BCS, since Gravely stopped production of their wonderful machine. No love for the Acme engine on them though, although I understand a new BCS can be ordered with a Honda powerplant.

I will now include an "animated icon" for your amusement.

arty:


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*United Kingdom made equipment*

I belive some of the U.K. made equipment is exported to Canada like Westwood tractors,Hayter Lawn equipment,Concord tractors and Counterlux tractors ect but I don't know about the U.S. I do know some construction equipment like JCB is exported from the U.K. to the U.S.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I read somewhere that BCS was going to phase out its walking type tractors for sale in the US in 2005...........

Anyone interested in parts and implements for an old Gravely Super Convertible? I have a friend who has just about all the implements except the chainsaw, as well as a tractor. He may be willing to part the tractor out.....if you need parts


----------

